

Whatsapp to expand into voice calls - jackgavigan
http://uk.reuters.com/article/2014/02/24/uk-mobile-world-whatsapp-idUKBREA1N0PV20140224

======
adnam
Sounds interesting, but will you be able to make unlimited, free SMS & calls
to all US, UK and Canadian mobile or landlines, like you already can with
Upptalk.com? ;)

